# New Puppy



## old sarge (Jun 22, 2019)

Meet Fido:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 22, 2019)

Great like this dang what were you drinking. This is something my wife would do even sober you loves baby animals.

Warren


----------



## meatallica (Jun 22, 2019)

That's funny right there!


----------

